# kiss my bass/northern darby honey hole



## winkstyle (Jun 9, 2004)

i cought my personal best largemouth while smalley fishing in the darb.it was 23 inches ,i guess the fish to be around 8lbs but i had no scale.i have cought alot of smaller large mouth out of the darb but nothing this big.the big bass ate a small rubber worm which is still lodged in his throat,in my freezer.


----------



## winkstyle (Jun 9, 2004)

cought last wed the 2nd ,just now figured out how to post pics


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW!

GREAT OHIO BASS!

Are you gonna get that pig mounted? I know I would.


----------



## BuckeyeAngler17 (May 18, 2004)

WOW! that is a nice largemouth.
p.s. nice tittle for the thread


----------



## Patriot (Apr 18, 2004)

That's about a 4-5lb fish, sorry to break your bubble.


----------



## bassboy (May 25, 2004)

that's a five pounder next time let him go we need studs like that to breed, big darby is one of our cleanest fisheries leave them almost trophy's alone.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Patriot, Bassboy,

Why try to rain on someone's parade.

You need to check on what a 23" bass will weigh before making negitive judgements about what it will weigh.

To keep or not to keep is a tough question for each individual, but definatly the individual's choice not mine or your's.

lighten up a little,

Kim


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have to agree with Lundy, 23" bass could weigh from 5-8 pounds depending on the girth. I caught a 7.70 last year that was 23 1/3" long and a belly about the size of that one. As for catch or release. That is the person's own choice. That is a trophy for sure. keeping one like that for the wall is fine. I do agree we don't want to keep several like that as they are great breeder fish. But I don't have a problem keeping one for mounting. In our tournaments we encourage catch and release, but if someone catches the biggest of their life and wants to keep it that is their option. 
Winkstyle: That is one very nice bass!!


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

I agree with everything Dale said. Nice fish. I'm jealous


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Id say just under 8 #'s. Great fish. a fishing trip is always nice but a fishing trip with a Hawg like that. . . . even better.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That's an Ohio Hawg, plain and simple


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice fish for sure. Have you ever fished at Guilford Lake?  
Are you planning on mounting that or eating it? Just wondering because you can get replica mounts that look better for a longer time than the actual fish itself. Alot of times fish that size get put in the freezer, showed to people and eventually thrown away. Its your fish to do what you please with but I hope you eat it.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

For all you questioning the weight of the fish, lets see your pics of your 8lb bass. That is a great fish, got one like that out of the darby last year in a canoe on a 5' ultra light. Talk about a battle. Congrats man she will look good on your wall


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

This one was nine + on a certified scale  

If he says it is 8 lbs then it is 8 as far as I am concerned.

And again, I am seriously impressed to see someone pull that bass in Ohio (mine was from Florida).


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish!!! I've fished Darby all my life and its the best one I've ever seen come out of there
I'm pro choice ( choose what you want do with the fish you catch)
It'll look great on the wall 
Geowol


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome bass. Never judge a fish by the picture. If it was 23, theres a chance it weighed 8 pounds. It was in his hands, not yours. Caught a 21 incher a few years back that went 6.5, 23 very well could be 8 pounds.


----------



## buckeye79 (May 8, 2004)

that fish could easily be 6-8 lbs...23" and thick..thats a trophy for ohio.i usually release all bass but i would definitely keep one that big.it doesnt bother me when people keep bass to eat because i know its very important to harvest a % of bass to keep the size quality in a lake.


----------



## winkstyle (Jun 9, 2004)

state record is only 2 1/16 inches bigger and weighed in at 13.13lbs


----------



## Glasboy (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice Fish! I've fished the Darby for years and got nothing that big!


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Winkstyle,

awesome fish!!!

Be glad you caught it, and enjoy what you do with it. I'm not big on eating bass, but that is a great Ohio LM bass, mounting it is completely acceptable to me too.

Good luck, I must need to bring my waders from home to fish the Darby.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Great fish Wink, congratulations!!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

question 

wink

i fish darby quite a bit and I was just wondering how that hawg was realted to current? was she in a deep hole or near the head of a hole at the base of a riffle. was there alot of wood and strucrure nearby? I don't want you to give your spot away I just am curious about the habits of a big largemouth in the darby.

-josh


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

That is a great fish for around here. I am sure that there are larger Bass here in Ohio, but they are far and few between, that's for sure. Have that mounted so you will remember her for years to come son.

Enjoy her. Now!!!! go get another one.


----------



## Fishzilla (May 8, 2004)

NICE fish winkstyle. Should look very nice on your wall. I've caught pond bass that measured 20/21" and scaled them at 6 and 7 lbs, so your estimate is probably correct. You gotta love when you can put your fist inside their mouth.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

That's a true trophy from a river and I would say she goes at least 6.5lbs.
Largemouth that size in a river will suprise us sometimes but you can bet they are there and usually on the opposite side of the bank you would find Mr. smallie. Fiberglass replicas do hold up to aging/fading and are easy to clean and would give that girl a chance to reproduce and grow even larger!! 
That fish was easily 12 years old.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Great job! I catch a few largemouth from Darby every year but nothing like that.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

is a dead fish's weight different? What if he weighs it now?


----------

